# Slow Urine Flow....Kidney Infection?



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I know I don't have a bladder infection, because I was just checked for that in the ER two nights ago. But I have SUCH TROUBLE urinating!! I have never had to push to be able to tinkle, but it's giving me fits!! I have cranberry juice, and I will start on that today, but it has awful side effects for me since I don't have a colon anymore. It gives me hiney burn like you wouldn't believe. I'll try to drink plenty of water, too. Heaven help me, this is miserable. I wake up (when I can go to sleep, that is) feeling like the flood gates are about to open and then get a trickle. UGH!! I hate bladder troubles







Any of you have problems with a weak urine stream?


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Ashley







...if you don't mind to tell, how old are you?


----------



## Tlyon (Feb 20, 2001)

Ashley,I have only had two kidney infections in my life. I hated them. Both times, it felt like everything in the bottom half of my body was dropping out when I tried to pee. And there was not anything coming out except that trickle. Water helps, and there is some OTC medication, that you can get, but I don't know the name of it. Call your pharmacist and they will be able to tell you. Hope you feel better. I meant to say, the last infection I had, they said I didn't have at first, but 3 DAYS LATER, it showed up on their tests.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Ashley it could also be your meds causing it. I think I read you were on risperdal and that causes it as a side effect.


----------

